# FILM: The Hunt For Gollum; 2009. Directed by Chris Bouchard



## Eledhwen (May 2, 2013)

I'D LOVE TO HEAR OTHER PEOPLE'S REVIEWS OF THIS LITTLE FILM.

The film is set during the timespan of The Fellowship of the Ring. It takes place 17 years after Bilbo Baggins's 111th birthday party and just before Frodo Baggins leaves the Shire for Rivendell (an interval which was not outlined in the motion picture based on that story). The wizard Gandalf fears that Gollum may reveal information about the One Ring to the Dark Lord Sauron, and sends the Ranger Aragorn, heir of Isildur, on a quest to find him.

The film on YouTube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H09xnhlCQU&wide=1

Wikipedia Page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hunt_for_Gollum


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (May 2, 2013)

I saw this film abou two years ago, and thought that it was well done. I'd like to see more films that cover skipped parts of Tolkien's legendarium, like this one.


----------



## Eledhwen (May 3, 2013)

Maiden_of Harad said:


> I saw this film about two years ago, and thought that it was well done. I'd like to see more films that cover skipped parts of Tolkien's legendarium, like this one.


I had no idea it existed until I noticed it on The Tolkien Society's "Any Volunteer" page (UK). I liked it too; and the budget was ridiculously small. I was delighted to see location filming in Epping Forest; it is full of ancient pollarded trees that make it very 'Tolkien', and one of my favourite haunts when I'm in London.

The Tolkien Estate allowed the film, with a disclaimer at the front; probably because there was little or no profit for the film makers; but they might lose patience if others were made, especially if they lacked authenticity, though I too would love to see more like this (the orc battle was a tad unbelievable, though! Terry Pratchett dedicated one of his books to those hapless souls, doomed by film makers to approach the hero one at a time so he can slay them at his leisure).


----------



## Halasían (May 5, 2013)

I enjoyed this, as well as *Born of Hope*. Sure it was low budget and some of it was a bit out there, like the orc-fight.
Thought it better than PJ's attempt, which says a lot on how good the complete films could have been had the right crew had the budget and the rights.


----------

